# Aftco roller guides



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a class 80 rod with aftco roller guides on it. Looking online it appears to be the SS heavy duty ones. I need some spare parts. Anyone have any parts or know where I need to go to get them.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.aftco.com/


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

The Rod Room and OB usually carries the AFTCO hardware


----------



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

Ive got an Aftco wind on roller guide. Not sure what size but im doing my research at the moment. Ill pm you when I figure it out, if your interested.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I need one of each. Spacer, pin, screw. I need to check the size on each. Was just wanting to buy local. Will get up with the above.


----------



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

bchadcherry said:


> I need one of each. Spacer, pin, screw. I need to check the size on each. Was just wanting to buy local. Will get up with the above.


I have a black one, #47, its probably the first one closest the the reel seat.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Mullet Killer said:


> I have a black one, #47, its probably the first one closest the the reel seat.


Mine is a #52.


----------

